# Frage zu JSF und MyFaces Komponenten: Teilbereiche neu laden



## Steve™ (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo, 
ich verwende in einer Web-Anwendung mehrere JSF Komponenten und möchte nun eine Funktionalität, mit der bestimmte Teilbereiche einer SEite neu geladen werden (Ajax ? )

Wenn ich zB. eine Data Table innerhalb eines Pagers habe (t:dataScroller) soll beim Navigieren durch die einzelnen Daten nicht jedesmal die komplette Seite neu geladen werden. Wie kann man sowas erreichen, dass zB. nur diese Tabelle neu geladen wird, und nicht jedesmal ein "ganzer" REquest abgesetzt wird ?


Danke im voraus!


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

ajax4jsf könnte dich interessieren.

Trotzdem wird immer ein Request abgesetzt, insgesamt erhöht sich mit AJAX der Traffic, obwohl Leute immer gerne das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## happy_robot (3. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Trotzdem wird immer ein Request abgesetzt, insgesamt erhöht sich mit AJAX der Traffic, obwohl Leute immer gerne das Gegenteil behaupten


gilt in der regel nur bei "server-initiated"-updates (wie z.b. bei icefaces). wenn nur der client das update einfordert stimmt diese aussage (in der summe) nicht.


----------

